
'I crashed AOL for 19 hours and messed up global email for a week' - vinnyglennon
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/04/16/who_me/
======
bradknowles
So, I didn’t actually crash the network itself — that was a result of a
misunderstanding between the network ops team and our upstream network
provider, plus a miscalculation of how long it might take to completely reload
a full route table. But when the network went down, all hell broke loose in
the e-mail world.

They didn’t print the story exactly as I had written it, but their editing
process probably did make things more clear. And shorter. So, except for the
bit about me taking down the network itself, I don’t have any issues with what
they published.

Oh, and my name is Brad, not Bert.

------
ahazred8ta
Part of a series of Epic Fail stories

[https://www.theregister.co.uk/Tag/who-
me](https://www.theregister.co.uk/Tag/who-me)

